# Enjoying the vaping journey!



## newbie15 (19/11/15)

Hope all is well ! Desember is right around the corner. 

Got a new flavour for my vape today .. Waffling Blue fron the e-liquid project .. its amazing thats all i can say . 

The stinkies dont bother me anymore and thats awesome ! 

Lastly. . The people on this forum is amazing and i am looking forward to a long journey with all . Cant wait till i can give advice to new vapers . I appreciate all the help and guidance that you give to me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Nimatek (19/11/15)

Glad to hear you got sorted and are now enjoying it! Must say i also love the friendliness and help from everyone. I've progressed in leaps and bounds due to the information here.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac (20/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Hope all is well ! Desember is right around the corner.
> 
> Got a new flavour for my vape today .. Waffling Blue fron the e-liquid project .. its amazing thats all i can say .
> 
> ...


Good to hear. Isn't the forum great?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (20/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Glad to hear you got sorted and are now enjoying it! Must say i also love the friendliness and help from everyone. I've progressed in leaps and bounds due to the information here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


You came to the right place,the people on this forum are tops.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

